# Beamer's grandma needs your good thoughts



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was talking to Ryan last night and his mom and Beamer's grandma and caretaker is sick I bet Beamer misses her too and wants her home. So if everyone could channel their good thoughts and prayers her way, it may help.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh no, hope she's feeling better very soon. Will pray for her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My thoughts are with your mom Ryan. Get well soon Mrs. Beamer's Grandma!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope she feels better soon! I am sending good thoughts their way.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan.....So sorry to hear your Mom is not well. Saying special prayers for her and your family. Hurry home Grandma, Beamer misses you!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Get well soon Beamer's Grandma, :hug: from Sam & Delilah


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good wishes coming your way Beamer's Grandma!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things are better for Beamer's grandma...I am sure they miss each other.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's a prayer for Beamer's Grandma. Get well soon!

Suzy


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Get well thoughts and good wishes going out to your mom, Ryan. 
Feel better, Beamer's grandma!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, Marija and Beamer, I hope all goes well with your mother. My thoughts are with you all ! ((hugs))


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We're sending prayers from Ga!! We hope Beamer's Grandma feels better soon.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda and everyone, Thanks for the kind thoughts! Hopefully she will be better soon...

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ryan,

My prayers are joining that wide beam of light headed in your mom's direction. Hoping she's feeling well soon and back in the fold.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Get Well Soon, Grandma. Beamer needs you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope your Mom gets better real soon Ryan. I'm sorry to read she is not herself. I bet Beamer is missing her....prayers are coming your way!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Get well soon Beamers Grandma!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts are going Grama's way!!
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley sends ear lickies and I send good wishes. It stinks being sick anytime...but it double stinks during the holidays. ((hugs))


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

She actually has a bad case of Pneumonia. She was admitted to the H last night. 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - that is terrible! I hope she gets well soon. maybe when she is a little better they will let you bring Beamer in to see her - that always lifts a persons spirits!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope Grandma feels better soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ Thoughts and prayers from SoCal for your mom. Tori sends ear lickies, too.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, pneumonia is awful, I'm so sorry to hear she is going through that. We're sending prayers from Michigan too. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I am sorry to hear about your mom being sick. Sending good, positive thoughts her way! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan I am so sorry to hear your mom is not feeling well, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family for a fast recovery and to hurry home to her grandpup.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Wishing her a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Healing thoughts to Beamer's Grandma :grouphug:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, my prayers and get well thoughts are with your mom. She's in hospital and that's the best place for her because they can look after her and make sure she gets 100% better. But I bet Beamer misses her! He's more than welcome at our place anytime if you need!

Connie


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Beamer's Grandma! :grouphug:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ryan...

Sending prayers that your mom will have a speedy recovery!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryan,
Hope your mom is feeling better soon. 
Dawna


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pneumonia is no fun, for sure! My mom just got a flu vaccine AND a pneumonia vaccine. I didn't know you could get on of those! Apparently the pneu. shot is good for life....... ?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope that your Mom feels better soon Ryan. 
My 4 yr old also has pneumonia...it sucks


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hope she's better soon!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Pneumonia is no fun, for sure! My mom just got a flu vaccine AND a pneumonia vaccine. I didn't know you could get on of those! Apparently the pneu. shot is good for life....... ?


I think the pneumonia vaccine is good for 5 years or at least that what they told us last time my Mom was in the hospital.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope she comes home soon and is feeling much better


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope you Mom feels better quickly, Ryan.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ryan, I hope your mom feels better soon. For those who asked, we typically say the pneumonia vaccination is good for 7 years, but will revaccinate sooner in some cases.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope your mom has a speedy recovery. I know Beamer will miss her visits while she
is sick.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan,

We are sending healing thoughts and puppy kisses to your mom and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, how is your mom feeling today? Hope she is a little better!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope your Mom is feeling better.


----------

